

Microsoft’s New Browser Will Be Called Microsoft Edge - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsofts-new-browser-will-be-called-microsoft-edge/

======
mandlar
I really thought that Spartan would have been a great name for the browser.

~~~
IanDrake
I thought so too, but consider that "E" is what most consumers expect for an
icon. "Edge" keeps that going.

------
dnsco
Hopefully it has auto-update enabled by default....

